# Is there an onroad track in Jacksonville, Florida



## dallasgsxr600 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey..im getting back into the sport..and was wondering about any tracks in Jax, fl...thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

If you are looking for mini-z type racing the answer is no. 1/10 touring is at Hobby World on 103rd St near I-295. We are not racing the week due to the Speedway race at DIS. We race oval and touring on Friday nights. Check out the Hobby World thread on the oval side or the website.


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*jacksonville*

yes track in jack , rcgen races there and some other good racers. you can find out more about this track on the oval forum here ..........jb


----------

